# Gestational Diabetes - please help!



## chines1990 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi I’m just wondering if anyone can please provide some reassurance/support.

I am 29 weeks pregnant and just found out yesterday I have gestational diabetes due to my glucose test coming back with a reading of 9. I am still completely in shock. This is my 3rd baby and never had gestational diabetes prior, also all my urine samples throughout this pregnancy have always come back with zero sugar.

I feel so out of my depth and am too scared to eat. I have no idea what is good/bad to eat until my appointment with my dietician.

My biggest fear is the safety of my baby and am so worried my baby is now at harm 
Any reassurance/ advice will be massively appreciated please… Thank you x


----------



## Drummer (Aug 26, 2021)

Diabetes is all about the glucose which comes from eating carbohydrates, the starches and sugars, and which stays in the blood rather than being dispersed.
You should get lots of help from your HCPs
You can eat protein and fat - the building blocks of a baby's body and nervous system and maintenance for your own - they are not the problem.
If you can't get any further advice from clinic or hospital until next week please do eat, but assessing how much of your diet is high in carbohydrates might help you see what might be done.


----------



## Inka (Aug 26, 2021)

Welcome @chines1990  You can definitely eat! In fact, it’s important to do so. Have you been given any GD info packs?

9 isn’t horribly high so don’t panic. It’s good you’ve got an appointment with the dietician. Have you been given a blood glucose meter?


----------



## Inka (Aug 26, 2021)

This website is specifically for GD:

https://www.gestationaldiabetes.co.uk/example-meal-plan/

I’ve linked you to an example meal plan, but also click on the various links there. This should help you while you wait for your dietician appointment. Basically you need to watch your carbs - the quantity and which ones you choose. That is, you want ones that release their glucose slowly rather than ‘fast’ carbs.

You’ll get extra care and support during the rest of your pregnancy. You’re not alone. GD can be managed. If you’re going to be speaking to your midwife soon, write down a list of questions as they occur to you. Half the worry is not knowing things, but I hope you’ll be reassured after seeing the dietician and getting some initial support.


----------



## chines1990 (Aug 26, 2021)

Inka said:


> Welcome @chines1990  You can definitely eat! In fact, it’s important to do so. Have you been given any GD info packs?
> 
> 9 isn’t horribly high so don’t panic. It’s good you’ve got an appointment with the dietician. Have you been given a blood glucose meter?


I am seeing a dietician and diabetes nurse tomorrow who is giving me a monitor.
I think it’s because it’s so unknown it feels like such a mine field  like I bought a tin of soup for my lunch to see it had 34g carbohydrates in just half a tin…. I have no idea what’s ok and not ok, so stayed away from it as it seemed high. 
I had poached egg and avocado on a piece of wholemeal for breakfast, and a ham salad for lunch, and I’m so hungry, I just don’t know what is good to snack on etc. Hoping the dietician will guide me in the right direction x


----------



## Inka (Aug 26, 2021)

Oh, that’s very quick   You could still look through the site I linked to though, as you’ll get some ideas to discuss. Nuts are good, as is proper peanut butter (no added sugar) eg Whole Earth, Meriden (?), Pics (the yummiest imo).

Avocado, meat and fish, pulses, veg, Greek yoghurt…..lots  Your meals sounded fine but the lunch sounded a bit minimal.


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 26, 2021)

chines1990 said:


> I am seeing a dietician and diabetes nurse tomorrow who is giving me a monitor.
> I think it’s because it’s so unknown it feels like such a mine field  like I bought a tin of soup for my lunch to see it had 34g carbohydrates in just half a tin…. I have no idea what’s ok and not ok, so stayed away from it as it seemed high.
> I had poached egg and avocado on a piece of wholemeal for breakfast, and a ham salad for lunch, and I’m so hungry, I just don’t know what is good to snack on etc. Hoping the dietician will guide me in the right direction x


You could add some coleslaw to your lunch and some full fat Greek yoghurt with some berries or nuts and seeds. Dinner could be meat or fish with plenty of veg. 
You can make some homemade soups with would be low carb and would be filling. 
Cheese, nuts, boiled eggs with some mayo are good to snack on. 
Nature Valley or similar protein bars are also good only 10g carb per bar.


----------



## chines1990 (Aug 26, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> You could add some coleslaw to your lunch and some full fat Greek yoghurt with some berries or nuts and seeds. Dinner could be meat or fish with plenty of veg.
> You can make some homemade soups with would be low carb and would be filling.
> Cheese, nuts, boiled eggs with some mayo are good to snack on.
> Nature Valley or similar protein bars are also good only 10g carb per bar.


This is amazing, thank you so so much!


----------

